# Solved: Ignorant Newbie Questions for Windows Home Server



## mzpro5 (Feb 5, 2004)

I am looking into getting the Windows Home Server program but have a few basic questions

I don't fully understand the software setup. Can I install it on a computer that is running XP or is it a totally separate OS?

Maybe if I explain the situation - I work for a small non-profit organization and we only have one computer currently running XP Pro. I am thinking I can install Windows Home server on this computer and allow the organization's Board members remote access to files via this program. Or do I need a dedicated computer running WHS to do this?

Our budget is very small so if I can just buy a copy of WHS and install it on the current computer that would be great.

Thanks for any answers


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

WHS is its own OS. There is a connector that you can use to administer it from an XP machine. You probably need a dedicated machine to run the server, however you can look at installing it as a virutal machine on your current box. Try out the demo version.


----------



## mzpro5 (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks. The computer I am using has a second physical hard drive, so perhaps I can install WHS on the secondary drive?


----------



## mzpro5 (Feb 5, 2004)

After an afternoon of research it appears that a second computer is necessary so we may purchase one from the Dell outlet and install WHS on that computer.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Lots of ways to share files without buying a new PC. Depends on if multiple people will be editing these files, or if they just need to be able to view them. Even with the Server, unless it's configured correctly, you could end up with two people editing the same file, and the last one to save wins.

You can use remote desktop to access files from home, one person at a time.
Any flavor of VNC can give access to files as well. UltraVNC is my favorite, has a very user friendly FTP client built in to transfer files.
You can set up an FTP server.
Your ISP may provide an Online storage space. Comcast for instance provides 1 GB per email address on their home plan, and you can automatically upload files that have changed via FTP with a batch script.
You can use a free online storage site and upload files as they change, then those files can be accessed from anyplace. The free sites do have size limits.
To automatically upload files usually requires one of the paid plans. The free accounts are meant for personal home use; they may require a non-profit to use a business plan, but most of those are around $5 a month, a lot cheaper than a new PC.
Anyone with the account username and password can access the files, or they can be put into a public folder, or a shared folder that requires a link to get access. Mozy only allows 2 computers to access the Free Account

These come to mind:
Adrive - 50 GB, 2 GiB per file limit
DropBoks - 1 GB, 10 MiB per file limit
eSnips - 5 GB, 10 MiB file limit (50 MiB using their toolbar/uploader)
FileQube - 2 GB - link not responding right now
MediaMax Idrive - 2 GB, no limit, can be automated
Mozy - 2 GB, no file size limit, can be automated, 2 PCs max
Windows Live Skydrive - 25 GiB, 50 MiB per file limit

Idrive and Mozy are meant more as a backup service, so accessing the files form a different PC might not work, or may require a paid account.


----------



## mzpro5 (Feb 5, 2004)

Outcaste

Thanks a bunch. I am still researching and in a quick over view of your post it appears you may have provided a solution to the situation.

Thanks again for making my job easier and perhaps saving our organization money.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You could also install the server OS onto Virtual PC to play around with it.


----------

